# Maximum tire width on 17mm internal ?



## elorablue (Feb 15, 2017)

Thinking about picking up a set of Zonda discs. I know 28mm will fit fine but a number of my favourite rides include long sections of rail trail and I'd like to go bigger. Any thoughts or experience? Thanks


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

elorablue said:


> Thinking about picking up a set of Zonda discs. I know 28mm will fit fine but a number of my favourite rides include long sections of rail trail and I'd like to go bigger. Any thoughts or experience? Thanks


No problems with wider tires. There is an argument that wider rims work better with wider tires, and that has some merit, but that doesn't mean there are actual problems with wider tires. Back in the day, 32mm and wider were common with rims that today would be described as narrow.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

17 internal is actually kind of wide. 
But it doesn't matter. Using much bigger than 28mm tires will be fine on those of pretty much any rim. Make sure whatever you plan on will fit your frame though.


----------



## elorablue (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks to you both. 
I won't have a problem with clearance .


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DT Swiss puts out a guideline as to which tire widths are compatible with which rim widths. As you will see, you will have no problems. See link below:

https://www.dtswiss.com/Resources/Tech-PDF/Tire_Pressure_Dimension


----------



## elorablue (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the useful chart :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I had a gravel bike with Open Pros = <15 mm internal width, with 40 mm tires. Nothing terrible happened.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bikerjulio said:


> I had a gravel bike with Open Pros = <15 mm internal width, with 40 mm tires. Nothing terrible happened.


What?? You didn't die a fiery death?? Oh wait, that's right, you're still here.


----------

